

Show HN: Trying to bootstrap my biz with Twitter bootstrap - kev009

http://bbsi.biz/<p>Trying to bootstrap my company, I made this entire site in 18 hours on Twitter's bootstrap 2 and Play! 2.0 with the Scala language.<p>I completed this entire web site, including marketing speak (bulk of time), layout, gfx, dynamic backend, on the fly JavaScript and LESS CSS minification, etc in that time.<p>I'm not a web designer but think it turned out pretty well.  Would be thrilled for some feedback!
======
derekja
thoughts:

1) fairly clean design, but consistency between pages could be improved 2)
that home and "blue box design" hot spots go the same place is extraneous 3)
front page nav is strange. buttons to go to the other tabs, but when I click
on the network button I don't know where it has taken me 4) where has it taken
me problem - need a visual way of showing what tab you're on 5) 2 level menu
on corporate is inconsistent 6) load time could be improved

There's a few thoughts anyway!

~~~
kev009
Thanks, these are are valid points. Going to crash right now but will see what
I can do tomorrow.

------
rman666
Nice looking site. Keep up the good work. This inspires me to try Twitter's
Bootstrap, too.

